# Der beste Domainanbieter?



## Ju02 (22. Oktober 2003)

Ich müsste mir jetzt endlich mal eine vernünftige .de-Domain anlegen.
Deswegen würde ich gerne wissen,welcher Anbieter das Beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hat.Also wo ich viel bekommen,für wenig Geld.
Danke !
-Ju02-


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Oktober 2003)

Hier  findest Du jede Menge Anbieter, wo Du Dir Dein bestes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis raussuchen kannst (ob es nun mit PHP, CGI...... -Unterstützung sein soll)
Ansonsten, ich bin bei euromediatec.de und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit denen, da stimmts auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Pepo (29. Dezember 2003)

Darf ich fragen was fürn Traffic du im Monat hast?

Finde das Angebot auch super interessant werde aber wahrscheinlich zuviel traffic verursachen so das die mich nach wenigen Monaten ( kündigungsfrist für   beide parteien jeweils 4 Wochen ) wieder rausschmeissen werden. Hüm hüm


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Dezember 2003)

Also wieviel Traffic ich habe, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, bin auch zu faul, nachzuschauen  aber es dürfte nicht allzu viel sein; allerdings ist der Space ja auch mit unbegrenzt Traffic, so dass die Dich gar nicht kündigen können...


----------



## JoelH (29. Dezember 2003)

*hmm,*

ich hab das Webpack L bei http://www.hosteurope.de und bin mit Preis/Leistung zufrieden.


----------



## Pepo (29. Dezember 2003)

Doch klar  können die mich kündigen..

Der Vertrag ist von beiden Parteien jeden Monat Kündbar. Und jetzt rat mal wie lange ich dennen als Kunde gut genug bin wenn ich 40/50/60 GB Traffic verursache.... hüm....


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Dezember 2003)

Jo, schon, aber wenn im Vertrag steht, dass Du unbegrenzt Traffic zur Verfügung hast, kannst Du das auch komplett ausnutzen... Da darf nur aus begründeten Fällen gekündigt werden.


----------



## JoelH (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TerrorALF _
> * Da darf nur aus begründeten Fällen gekündigt werden. *



Fristgerecht kündigen kann man jederzeit.


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe das Thema verschoben, passt hier besser.

MfG Jan


----------



## strao (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TerrorALF _
> *allerdings ist der Space ja auch mit unbegrenzt Traffic, so dass die Dich gar nicht kündigen können... *



Und wetten das Sie ihn bei 40gb Traffic kündigen?
Die Kündigen ihn sobald es für Sie nichtmehr profitabel ist ihn zu halten.

Rechne das mal so:
Einen Provider (ja ich weiss das!) kostet das GB Traffic, je nach Carrier, zwischen 12 und 90Cent. Auf 12 Cent kommste dabei allerdings höchstens bei schlechten Carriern oder sehr sehr hohen Abnahmemengen. Also angenommen du hast ein Packet für 5€ und verbrauchst 40gb Traffic. 40 * 12 = 480Cent = 4,8€ = Du wirst in jedem fall gekündigt, da der Anbieter draufzahlt.

Unlimited Traffic ist eine farce. Das kann kein Anbieter durchhalten. Gute alternativen sind z.B. "Fair Use" angebote.


----------



## Daxi (6. Januar 2004)

Die meisten Webhoster haben eine Klausel in ihren AGBs, die besagt, wenn ein Kunde mit unlimitiert Traffic mehr als der Durchschnitt der Kunden verbraucht, kann dieser gekündigt werdden.

Fazit: Aufs Kleingedruckte achten!

Ich bin bei WebhostONE und bin sher zufrieden. Support, Preis und angebotene Leistungen (meinstens sind sogar Cronjobs zu Spamfilter und Virenscanner für E-Mails dabei)...

Schau doch einfach mal in die Preisliste...
Ist vielleicht etwas teurer als ein anderer Anbieter dafür ist der Support halt doch etwas anderes...
Support erfolgt durch: E-Mail, Licechat, Forum


----------



## Pepo (11. Januar 2004)

- Danke Strato, ich glaub jetzt hat er es verstanden 

- nochmal zu euromediatec! Ich hab da nun meinen account und für ne normale Webseite wird das vollkommen ausreichen. Der Preist ist gut und der Server ok.
Hab bisher nichts negatives feststellen können.

Sobald die Kündigung an mich raus ist meld ich mich nochmal ;-) Und erzähle  ab wie viel traffic ich als Kunde nicht mehr gut genug war.

Falls jemand eine gute Idee hat wo man Webseiten mit > 40GB traffic hosten - kann bitte melden.


----------



## Tobias K. (11. Januar 2004)

moin


Hab einen Account bei http://www.netclusive.de mit 1GB Space und 50 GB Traffic.
Die 50 GB kommen durch ein Angebot zusammenm das es immernoch gibt.

mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

